
How to Be a Programmer;  a Short, Comprehensive, and Personal Summary - kevindeasis
https://github.com/braydie/HowToBeAProgrammer
======
brudgers
Past:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=How%20to%20Be%20a%20Programmer...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=How%20to%20Be%20a%20Programmer;%20%20a%20Short,%20Comprehensive,%20and%20Personal%20Summary&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

~~~
DrScump
Those past postings are all from a different site (the same as each other), a
page I can't even load. Could it just be an identical title choice?

~~~
brudgers
Wayback machine suggests it's the same.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20060203043136/http://samizdat.m...](https://web.archive.org/web/20060203043136/http://samizdat.mines.edu/howto/HowToBeAProgrammer.html)

